# audi 200 turbo quattro avant style



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

190,000miles mileage, euro lights
is this a good buy?, i dunno if this is the 1991 20v version but here is the vin#
wauhc5449kn057059
can anyone check this out for me?.
what are the pro's and con's of this type of car?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: audi 200 turbo quattro avant style (omllenado)*

ok got some info
VIN: WAUHC5449KN057059 
Year/Make/Model: 1989 AUDI 200 QUATTRO 
Body Style: Station Wagon 
Engine Type: 2.2L L5 FI TURBO 
Manufactured In: GERMANY 
Search Results: 7 records found in our database 

I thought it was the prized 1991 20v, I was about to make an offer, damn, but it sure would be a nice winter car.
still undecided


----------



## Nomolag (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: audi 200 turbo quattro avant style (omllenado)*

They're nice cars, nonetheless. Watch out for windows not working, instrument cluster doing stupid stuff, worn suspension rubber parts, not boosting to 1.3 under heavy load, headliner, center carrier bearing, etc. etc. The list goes on. I'm really picky, so I would tear one apart even if it was a pretty decent driver.
The Euro lights is a plus. These cars can be just as fast as a 20V if you can get rid of that CIS fuel system. We've got a guy on the Audiworld forum that is running 20 lbs of boost and his own home-made fuel injection, MegaSquirt. It can be done cheaply and can be made fast cheaper than an RS2 conversion on a 91 20V. Don't get me wrong, the 20V rules, but don't count out the old 10V.
And, for the record, I just dumped my 10V in my 1990 Avant for a 3.6 litre V8.








Chris


----------

